# Mauspad mit Gelkissen "gesund"?



## FreaksLikeMe (21. Februar 2012)

Hey,

hab seit letzter Zeit leider Probleme mit meinem Handgelenk, da ich es nicht so gewohnt bin so lange am PC zu sitzen (durch die Arbeit, zuhause sitzt ich kaum noch dran). Vielleicht kommt aber auch vom Boxen, oder vom beiden. Naja aufjeden Fall merkt man das Handgelenk schon wenn ich am PC sitze.

Daher hab ich mal drüber nachgedacht, was man dagegen machen kann und mir sind diese Mauspads mit Gelkiss eingefallen.
Sind diese Pads für diesen Fall geeignet? Bzw. sind ie überhaupt gut, oder machen die es eher schlimmer?


----------



## Hänschen (21. Februar 2012)

Du musst aufpassen wie du die Maus hältst, ich habe beim World of Warcraft spielen eine Entzündung im Handgelenk bekommen.
Ich war danach insgesamt 10 mal beim Arzt plus eine Vollnarkose Operation und ne scheußliche Narbe für immer.

Ich habe die Maus schräg von oben gehalten also angewinkelter Unterarm was nicht so gut ist.
Ich denke man muss die Hand gerade mit dem Unterarm halten.
Ich benutze jetzt ein zum Glück nicht stinkendes Gelpad für den Handballen was sehr gut funktioniert, das verhindert dieses lästige Abreiben/Druckstellen am Handballen.

Musst aber aufpassen, ich hatte ein sehr stark stinkendes Gelpad für die Tastatur gekauft das war unerträglich und musste entsorgt werden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (21. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ergonomie am Computer-Arbeitsplatz - www.iwiki.de
Abgesehen von der "richtigen" Haltung am PC-Arbeits-/Spielplatz machst Du mit einem Gelkissen grundsätzlich nichts falsch. Selber bin ich "Schreibtischtäter" und habe ein -von zuhause ausrangiertes- Razer-Pad mit Gelkissen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es hat sich bewährt.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. Februar 2012)

Ich mag Gelkissen.
http://www.amazon.de/Nakatochi-3D-G...1X0A/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1329849232&sr=8-5
http://www.amazon.de/DESIGN-Manga-G...G23Y/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1329849232&sr=8-7
http://www.amazon.de/DESIGN-Manga-G...LW/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1329849232&sr=8-14
http://www.amazon.de/DESIGN-Manga-G...MM/ref=sr_1_32?ie=UTF8&qid=1329849446&sr=8-32


----------



## sp01 (26. Februar 2012)

Die dürften nur fürs zocken wehniger geeigent sein 
Ich brauch auch noch eines, weil mein schreibtisch inzwischen löcher an der Stelle hat wo die Maus liegt. Wie angenehm sind welche mit Handauflage zum zocken wirklich, kann es mir geraden nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Februar 2012)

Hab mir eine Handauflage bestellt, ich kann dir ja mal berichten


----------

